# Weekly challenge - The eyes have it! 3/23 - 3/29



## SquarePeg (Mar 23, 2018)

This week's theme can be interpreted any way you want.  Use your creativity.  


As always, please use new photos that have been taken for this challenge.  Get out there and shoot!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 23, 2018)

I did almost the same pic earlier today with my cell phone, decided to try it tonight with a real camera. I altered the theme from 'the eyes have it,' to 'the eye has it.'


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 24, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> use new photos that have been taken for this challenge


Just for clarification, the photos must specifically be taken for this challenge? They can't just be taken during the timeframe to which the challenge is set in? I enjoy participating in these challenges, but my workload is enough as it is.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 24, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > use new photos that have been taken for this challenge
> ...



Either of those scenarios is fine.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 24, 2018)

Praty Eye by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

D750, AIS 105mm Micro Nikkor; f/11, 1/200, ISO 100, built-in flash


----------



## davidharmier60 (Mar 24, 2018)

Her Name is JJ. She is a watcher!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 24, 2018)

*# 1* (Friday)
I only saw this new challenge this morning (Saturday) and that is due to the time difference, but I managed.
Because of the flu I cannot go out, so I went looking in our apartment. Suddenly I see "eyes" everywhere, I didn't notice all these looks before today! (old sake bottle, the set with 2 bottles is complete)

View attachment 155465


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 24, 2018)

*# 2* (Saturday)
Work by Dutch artist Arie Bouter, it's an older work by him - from the early 1980s.

View attachment 155466


----------



## snowbear (Mar 24, 2018)

One more with the 105.  f/16. 1/160, ISO 6400; tungsten desk lamp for lighting (ambient daylight through blinds).
And if anyone cares, they are Gamakatsu #2 Stingers, waiting to be turned into deer hair bass bugs.




DSC_1294.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Mar 24, 2018)

Testing out my lensbaby twist 60 that arrived today.  It is overcast and rain here so not much light in the house. 




Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 25, 2018)

*#3* (Sunday)
Fuji XE-1  18-55mm

View attachment 155508


----------



## davidharmier60 (Mar 25, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Testing out my lensbaby twist 60 that arrived today.  It is overcast and rain here so not much light in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar looks like a winner!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 25, 2018)

First things I thought of on this challenge were the eye on the dollar bill, potato eyes and the eye of a fishing hook. Well, snowbear beat me to two of those, but here's my fly eyes anyway.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 25, 2018)

davidharmier60 said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Testing out my lensbaby twist 60 that arrived today.  It is overcast and rain here so not much light in the house.
> ...



Thanks   Oscar is the largest of the 3 and the most gentle.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 25, 2018)

Another with the lensbaby twist 60.  Cropped so it lost some swirl edges.  Manual focus is very hard with a moving pup.  He chewed a hole in a dog bed today and this is his smirking look.




Quincy&#x27;s new glasses by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Mar 25, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> First things I thought of on this challenge were the eye on the dollar bill, potato eyes and the eye of a fishing hook. Well, snowbear beat me to two of those, but here's my fly eyes anyway.
> View attachment 155515


At least your's are done!  I don't know my flies like I should - I recognize the Prince, but what is the tagged one?



CherylL said:


> Another with the lensbaby twist 60.  Cropped so it lost some swirl edges.  Manual focus is very hard with a moving pup.  He chewed a hole in a dog bed today and this is his smirking look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Mar 25, 2018)

That's a face it takes a MOTHER to love.
And on that note nitey night folks.
Y'all have the best Monday that you can!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 25, 2018)

snowbear said:


> At least your's are done!  I don't know my flies like I should - I recognize the Prince, but what is the tagged one?


I'm a lousy fly fisherman, not sure of its name. I have a friend who fishes a pond close to my house and this is something he was using on smallmouth bass. I think he agrees, I lack sanity due to my lack of fishing and he was trying  to get me to go by giving me flies that worked for him.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 26, 2018)

Newest work. 

"My eyes are up here"


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 26, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Another with the lensbaby twist 60.  Cropped so it lost some swirl edges.  Manual focus is very hard with a moving pup.  He chewed a hole in a dog bed today and this is his smirking look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic pictures of your dogs, amazing how you manage to get them to pose like that. When I see them like this I get the idea that they suddenly start talking to me.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 26, 2018)

*#4 *(Monday)

View attachment 155529


----------



## BrentC (Mar 26, 2018)

Adult Northern Saw-whet Owl by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Those eyes definitely have it - what an intense stare!
What kind of owl is that?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2018)

Not a very good effort, but WTH. Big eyes!


iPhone SE, in-camera square image capture.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 27, 2018)

*#5 *(Tuesday)

View attachment 155575


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 27, 2018)

Taken earlier on, just trying a straight upload.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 27, 2018)

Late to the theme.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 28, 2018)

*#6* (Wednesday)
A few months ago it was possible to buy a number of plush animals via one of the larger supermarket chains to support the Ocean CleanUp, non-profit organization of the young Dutchman Boyan Slat. We bought a turtle and the crocodile.
(the Ocean Cleanup: *About*)

View attachment 155624


----------



## CherylL (Mar 28, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Another with the lensbaby twist 60.  Cropped so it lost some swirl edges.  Manual focus is very hard with a moving pup.  He chewed a hole in a dog bed today and this is his smirking look.
> ...



Thanks!  Oh but they do talk to me   They equate the camera with treats and you have to catch them in the right mood.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 28, 2018)

A gift from a Turkish friend.  The evil eye to protect you from evil.

1.



Evil Eye by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.



Evil Eyes by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 29, 2018)

*#7*  (Thursday)

View attachment 155672


----------



## Peeb (Mar 29, 2018)

Peeb selfie.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 29, 2018)

Peeeeeeeeb. I like it - but I don't like it lol. Makes my eyes water.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 29, 2018)

I've kept this severed head in my garage for a year now. It's the head of a Disney Pinata we got for my Mom's 70th birthday.
Hung the pinata in a tree, blindfolded and spun Ma, and handed her a pitching wedge. Instead of wildly swinging, Mom reached out with the golf club until she felt the pinata. Then, with the whipping sound of a pro golf swing, she sank the head of that wedge directly into the heart of the pinata - clear through the back. Ripped the body off, leaving the head dangling in the tree. It was actually quite terrifying and everybody got real quiet before erupting in laughter.


----------



## Peeb (Mar 29, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Peeeeeeeeb. I like it - but I don't like it lol. Makes my eyes water.


Ha ha!  I was aiming for the eye, but got the lash instead.  Dang- my lashes are going gray!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 30, 2018)

Birth


----------

